# Calling all builders, advice needed



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

Recently we have had a new boiler installed. We have switched from an old standard boiler to a new Combi. This has meant that the tank in the airing cupboard has been removed leaving us with a potential new storage area. However the cupboard has some very deep craters in the walls that need filling (see below). Now, these are deeper than 4cm and I have previously used ToutPret which I found really useful but I don't think it will cut it on this occasion. Can anyone recommend something stronger and more capable of filling big holes?


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Just get some filler from B and Q. They do deep hole filler. Then Finish with normal.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Go to screwfix or Toolstation They'll be cheaper than b and q. Just buy some normal filler, if quite deep you'd be better filling in 2 or 3 layers rather than all at once.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Out of interest which boiler did you get? We’re getting quotes for exactly the same job at the moment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Out of interest which boiler did you get? We're getting quotes for exactly the same job at the moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get yourself a vaillant best boilers


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

We got a Worcester Bosch compact combi. Fantastic boilers and amazing reviews in Which magazine. Can't go wrong really.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Yeh I was thinking either of the two mentioned. Not sure we’ll be bothering now though as got a quote and apparently we need a larger diameter gas pipe due to new regs, which would involve drilling our corian worktop then boxing in below the boiler. 

Apologies for the hijack op


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Normal filler will work (esp if you layer it) or use some of the no shrink filler.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

garage_dweller said:


> Yeh I was thinking either of the two mentioned. Not sure we'll be bothering now though as got a quote and apparently we need a larger diameter gas pipe due to new regs, which would involve drilling our corian worktop then boxing in below the boiler.
> 
> Apologies for the hijack op
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most combi boilers only have a 15mm gas inlet pipe so just run a 22mm to as close as you can get to the boiler just under the worktop and you should be fine


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Presuming that you're not going to be fastening any heavy loads to the patch of filler I can't recommend these lightweight fillers enough for deep voids.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-lightweight-filler-white-500ml/75073

I've used several tubs of these over the years and very easy to fill deep holes (because it's very aerated it doesn't try to fall out like some other fillers might.

Good luck my mate


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

You can mix a bit of sand with filler to make it stronger.


----------



## zimzimmer (Apr 13, 2009)

GSD said:


> You can mix a bit of sand with filler to make it stronger.


wow never knew that, thanks for the tip


----------

